

Is Shinichi Mochizuki (of ABC conjecture proof fame) behind Bitcoin? - spraveen80
http://www.businessinsider.com/ted-nelson-claims-hes-figured-out-the-creator-of-bitcoin-shinichi-mochizuki-2013-5

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733290>

Other sources:

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733499>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733497>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733488>

------
lolcraft
So this is the reasoning behind Ted Nelson's claim that Mochizuki is Nakamoto:

1\. Both are Japanese. Or say they are.

2\. Well, that's got to count for _something_ , right?

3\. Also, they're both smart. _What more do you want?_

LOL. Also, his impression of Sherlock Holmes and Watson is the shit. You know,
for a comedic piece, it's a great achievement to have it published on Business
Insider as serious. Mr. Nelson's a talented troll. Great laughs were had.

